# Circulator wired to always run



## trmoss0421 (6 mo ago)

I recently bought a house that has a Burnham boiler with a Beckett AFG oil burner. There is an electric water heater, with the boiler pipes to supplement the water heater. I understand the previous owner may have had some trouble with the system. One thing I noticed is the circulator (Taco 007-F5) is wired in the Honeywell aquastat to always run. The wire from the circulator that would normally be at C1, instead stretches all the way across to L1 where main power comes in. It's not pigtailed, it looks as if it was installed this way. I'm looking for explanations why this may be. I am located in Western PA.


----------

